# 1060 specs all models



## bkpeerless (Sep 16, 2016)

I was researchisg which 1060 to buy came across this . Hope it helps others


Model	Base clock	Boost clock	Length (cm)	Fans	Fanless mode	Idle temp	Load temp	Noise vs F.E. [Idle/Load]
PNY	1506	1708	25.0	2	No			
MSI 6GT OC	1544	1759	24.7	2	No			
EVGA Gaming	1506	1708	17.3	1	No			
ZOTAC Mini	1506	1708	17.4	1	No			
EVGA SC Gaming	1607	1835	17.3	1	No	22 ºC	60 ºC	
Gainward	1506	1708	25.2	2	Yes			
Palit Dual	1506	1708	25.2	2	Yes			
Gainward Phoenix	1506	1708	24.8	2	No			
MSI Armor 6G	1506	1708	27.9	2	Yes			
MSI Armor 6G OC	1544	1759	27.9	2	Yes			
ZOTAC AMP!	1556	1771	21.0	2	Yes	43 ºC	73 ºC	-15.1 / -13.6 dBA
Gainward Phoenix GS	1620	1848	24.8	2	Yes	40º C	67 ºC	
MSI Gaming 6G	1531	1744	27.7	2	Yes			
Palit Super JetStream	1620	1847	24.8	2	Yes	39 ºC	72 ºC	-3 / -1 dBA
MSI Gaming X 6G	1594	1809	27.7	2	Yes	50 ºC	67 ºC	-29* / -6 dBA
Asus ROG Strix	1645	1873	29.8	3	Yes	42 ºC	62 ºC	-15.1 / -9.4 dBA
Gigabyte G1 Gaming	1620	1847	27.8	2	Yes		65 ºC


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 16, 2016)

bkpeerless said:


> I was researchisg which 1060 to buy came across this . Hope it helps others
> 
> 
> Model    Base clock    Boost clock    Length (cm)    Fans    Fanless mode    Idle temp    Load temp    Noise vs F.E. [Idle/Load]
> ...




FTFY


*Model
**Base clock**Boost clock**Length (cm)**Fans**Fanless mode**Idle temp**Load temp
**Noise vs F.E. [Idle/Load]*PNY15061708252NoMSI 6GT OC1544175924.72NoEVGA Gaming1506170817.31NoZOTAC Mini1506170817.41NoEVGA SC Gaming1607183517.31No22 ºC60 ºCGainward1506170825.22YesPalit Dual1506170825.22YesGainward Phoenix1506170824.82NoMSI Armor 6G1506170827.92YesMSI Armor 6G OC
1544175927.92YesZOTAC AMP!15561771212Yes43 ºC73 ºC-15.1 / -13.6 dBAGainward Phoenix GS1620184824.82Yes40º C67 ºCMSI Gaming 6G1531174427.72YesPalit Super JetStream1620184724.82Yes39 ºC72 ºC-3 / -1 dBAMSI Gaming X 6G1594180927.72Yes50 ºC67 ºC-29* / -6 dBAAsus ROG Strix1645187329.83Yes42 ºC62 ºC-15.1 / -9.4 dBAGigabyte G1 Gaming1620184727.82Yes65 ºC


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.
I have one of the cards amongst these and it's actually identical or pretty much the same re-branded card for the rest 2 models.
I have Gainward GTX 1060 Dual, which I believe is same as Palit/PNY Dual. [The images also show resemblance].

For a room temp of 35c, the idle temp is 37-39c and the load temps are 65c at 100% usage [ This is however with custom fan curve of 25%@40C , 50%@50c and 100%@65c. Below 40C the fan remains at 0rpm.

- - - Updated - - -

IMO, if you don't want something very fancy and are at a very strict budget of 22k then Gainward/Palit/PNY GTX 1060 Dual is an excellent budget card. 
If you want to spend a little more then no reason to avoid the Zotac Amp! card with an assured RMA.


----------



## mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Gainward is a subsidiary of Palit. And I read on some forum that Palit sells its cards branded as PNY in western markets, though I couldn't find reliable information about it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes Gainward was acquired by Palit.


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 20, 2016)

I still cant understand how little evga superclocked be more powerful wet coolest of all. I bought that hope its true. youtube is filled with people recommending evga


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

^^Not only GPUs but their PSUs too. Sadly their latter product is not widely available in India.


----------

